# Hola from a newbie at Wybron



## JenniferWilson (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to introduce myself -- I'm Jennifer Wilson, and I started working for the Wybron marketing department about two months ago. I'm doing PR-type stuff for Wybron, and lots of writing and editing. My background is in journalism, mainly reporting. But I decided that covering murders and other lovely crimes, in addition to the constant threat of layoffs, might not be my cup of tea.  So far working for Wybron has been great, and I'm not just saying that because my boss might be reading this thread. 

I'm new to the lighting world, so I have a lot to learn, and I've found lurking here has been a big help with that. 

Anyway, just wanted to say howdy!


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome, JenniferWilson. We're always happy to have another Wybronite (Wybronian?) join us. You're a rare bird around here: a newbie professional. Feel free to post your press releases in the News area. Having used Watchdog in a permanent installation ten years ago, I am looking forward to the advancements Wybron is making with RDM and ACN.

For fun and profit, type "scroller" into the search box and I suspect you'll be amazed and delighted with what you find. 

Don't be a stranger; Control Booth is only as good as its members make it!
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/jenniferwilson.html


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

JenniferWilson said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wanted to introduce myself -- I'm Jennifer Wilson, and I started working for the Wybron marketing department about two months ago. I'm doing PR-type stuff for Wybron, and lots of writing and editing. My background is in journalism, mainly reporting. But I decided that covering murders and other lovely crimes, in addition to the constant threat of layoffs, might not be my cup of tea.  So far working for Wybron has been great, and I'm not just saying that because my boss might be reading this thread.
> 
> I'm new to the lighting world, so I have a lot to learn, and I've found lurking here has been a big help with that.
> ...



Jennifer - I used to be a Features Ed (worked my way up from doing the theater beat, which was more fun) and bailed the first chance I got to work full time (again) in the theater. Your journalism skills will be useful, believe me.

Don't be afraid to jump right in and ask, answer or just comment on things. That's how you learn. The guys are great here and extremely generous with their time and support. There aren't many of us 'working girls' here, so welcome and have fun!


----------



## JenniferWilson (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! These boards have already been a huge help to me in learning about lighting. I'm a little hesitant to jump into a thread if I don't have anything to contribute, but trust me, I'll be a constant lurker


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Jennifer. No more lurking! Jump in and post. I've stuck my foot in my mouth many times around here. Just get involved, the community loves more voices. You'll find we are a great bunch and no one will bite (except Derek and that's only if you use poor grammar or spelling which shouldn't be a problem for you).


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome! Like everyone else has said, post a lot [and contribute to the wiki]!

Oh, and what do you think about the iPhone gel swatch app? :]
I haven't bought it, but I'm really curious...


----------

